# What is the average price for training in BJJ?



## Pyrock (Sep 3, 2009)

I am just curious...what is the typical price one pays for adult BJJ classes.  For example, what is the typical price for 3hrs/week or 6hrs/week?


----------



## kungfu penguin (Sep 3, 2009)

ive seen 4-5 hours a week 200 dollars/month yikes! too much for mee


----------



## Steve (Sep 3, 2009)

My general impression is that you should expect to pay between $100-$150/ mo for unlimited access unless the school owner is a well known name.  Drop Ins are about $20-$30.  That's been my experience.


----------



## tallgeese (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree with Steve, most places I've seen run between 100-125 per month.  Most will expect a contract though, due to the high dropout rate of the art.

Certainly you're not outside the norm for BJJ if you're finding pricing in that range.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2009)

It's expensive--at least $100, maybe twice that.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 8, 2009)

My current school charges me $100/month for unlimited access, which includes classes 7 days per week.  I believe they may offer cheaper packages for fewer classes.


----------



## Pyrock (Sep 9, 2009)

Is it typical to offer family plans?  Say...three kids for the price of two?


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> Is it typical to offer family plans? Say...three kids for the price of two?


Honestly, that's hard to say.  Some schools don't have a family program at all.  Others offer no discounts.  I'd say that's more a function of what someone's own training schools were like.

where I train, there are multiperson discounts.  So, if my kids want to train, I get an increasing percentage discounted off of each one.


----------



## Benjamin Ramirez (Feb 1, 2022)

The cost for brazilian jiu jitsu at carlson gracie placentia is 125$ for kids and 150$ for adults per month.


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Feb 2, 2022)

Unlimited Training for Muay Thai, BJJ, along with 24 hr access to the gym with weights, cardio machines and showers. Plus get to train at the the other affiliate gym anytime I want, and our school is going to be apart of Duane Ludwig's Muay Thai system soon, meaning seminars with Duane "Bang" Ludwig, Bas Rutten, TJ Dillenshaw and others.  Also if you want they offer a Weapons Class at my Gym.

Our BJJ Team is under Double Five.

$170 a month and no contract.  Reasonable for what they offer.


----------



## BD01 (Mar 11, 2022)

I pay 2500 taka (28.93 USD) a month (3 days per week) and 1500 taka (17.36 USD) for six day judo training. It must be quite high in the states.


----------



## Cynik75 (Mar 11, 2022)

I have Multisport card ( about 180 PLN per month <about 40 USD)- half is payed by company I am working in). I allows me to access any kind of sport club (linked with Multisport) in Poland as many times as I want. 
Multisport (and similar cards) are very very popular in here Poland and probabaly abou 90% of sport clubs (any kind) are linked with Multisport.
The median of polish salaries is about 3300 PLN netto per month.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Pyrock said:


> I am just curious...what is the typical price one pays for adult BJJ classes.  For example, what is the typical price for 3hrs/week or 6hrs/week?


I pay $130 a month to take BJJ classes once a week, each class is an hour and a half, sometimes longer.


----------

